# New Bill Grants Fed Power to Shut Down the Web



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

New Bill Grants Fed Power to Shut Down the Web.

*Connecticut Senator, and chairman of the Homeland Security committee, Joseph Lieberman introduced legislation last week that would grant broad new emergency powers over the Internet to the federal government. The Protecting Cyberspace as a National Asset Act (PCNAA) would require broadband providers, search engines, and software companies to comply with emergency orders issued by the Department of Homeland Security under penalty of fine.*



> On the plus side, the legislation does include specific language that bars the NCCC from ordering warrantless surveillance of broadband customers. We suppose that is a vast improvement over the last eight years of domestic spying ambiguity.


Note: The legislation is only a bill at this point, not a law, yet!

Related article: Does the Internet Need a 'Kill Switch'?.

*A proposed bill could effectively give the president an Internet "kill switch."*

-- Tom


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

lotuseclat79 said:


> New Bill Grants Fed Power to Shut Down the Web.
> 
> *Connecticut Senator, and chairman of the Homeland Security committee, Joseph Lieberman introduced legislation last week that would grant broad new emergency powers over the Internet to the federal government. The Protecting Cyberspace as a National Asset Act (PCNAA) would require broadband providers, search engines, and software companies to comply with emergency orders issued by the Department of Homeland Security under penalty of fine.*
> 
> ...


Need I say it? Why? That's totally unnecessary. I can't see any practical purpose.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

That horrible news! Another loss for the American people! Now when the government becomes the emergency they can easily squash our voices! I can only see bad uses of this law.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I make 100% of my money from the Internet. If they ever killed it, I'd have to get a "real job"


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

wonder if this is their kill switch?


----------

